# Keep them in the grow out tank or...



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Main tank is a 55 Gallon with heavy rock work. Currently houses 6 Matumbi Hunters ranging in size from 1-1.5".

I have Crimson Tide fry that are in a 5.5 Gallon Fry tank and they are about 1/8th of an inch right now. Would it be better to get a breeding net and hook that into the 55 Gallon main tank that they'll eventually be in or leave them where they are for the time being?

My main tank is well established and extremely over filtered so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

I think you should leave the fry where they are. They will get stressed out if you put them in a breeding net with the hunters, and possibly killed as well. Breeding nets are not safe as larger fish can "suck" the fry through, or atleast cause enough damage to kill them.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks 

Never had fry before, what's a good size to put them in with the Matumbi's? I understand that in this hobby with youngins that size is everything...think 1/2" would be safe? Smaller?


----------

